# Filipino Kickboxing: Sayaw Ng Kamatayan "Yaw-Yan" (Dance of Death)



## TeMpi916 (Oct 26, 2017)

Hello community, I'm new to this forum but, I thought I'd just stop by and share a quick showcasing of a video as part of an on-going series our school will be putting out. Not very many Filipinos are aware that we have our own style of kickboxing that is able to compete on an international level. Thank you for your time and attention.






- Jeremy


----------



## MA_Student (Oct 27, 2017)

What makes it your own style of kickboxing? To me that doesn't look any different to normal kickboxing


----------



## geezer (Dec 2, 2019)

Ah, but it sounds different! Very exotic!


----------

